

Switch: Save money wisely - ekin
http://www.getswitch.co/

======
inglor
The fact this got 8 upvotes so quickly (in 2 minutes) is super suspicious.
Especially since it doesn't really say what it does and it just sounds like a
goal-keeping service.

Anyone mind explaining to me what it's about?

------
fatihtas
I can't literally save money.. Always spend it halfway trough.. What kinda
gamification we are talking about.?

------
ilkerkoksali
Save money when not drinking coffee ?

------
gunesbayir
it seems like a gamified way of saving money, well-thought.

------
yeguzel
Save my money

